

How to invite people to Google+ - seancron
https://plus.google.com/114202150062599138446/posts/eL4p15Hv1JT

======
StavrosK
So can we beg for invites here? If so, I'd appreciate one at (got one, thanks
Carson), thanks.

EDIT: Heh, I love how everyone's joining in yet downvoting me for starting it.
Is the competition too fierce? :p

~~~
adorton
@gmail.com - Thanks in advance!

Edit - I'm in! Thanks!

~~~
krish123
got it. much appreciated.

------
jakevoytko
I made a Google Docs spreadsheet to manage invites:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=tfpM9WcgC-
MJ0Nk8beWrcHA&authkey=COy0_8oG#gid=0)

Play nice, and don't use this spreadsheet if you want to keep your email
address private!

Edit: Lasted about an hour before griefers hit. Worth a shot!

~~~
bleair
Good thinking, and thank you for the invite..

I personally hope that the privacy behaviors of google work out better than
what you get with Facebook (fingers crossed, expecting about the same, but
hoping for the best)

------
blinkingled
Okay - Would obviously appreciate getting one and promise to pay it forward.
So send me one @ <redacted> ;) TIA

Awesome, thanks Jake, that was fast!. Any one else needs it, drop your email
here in reply.

~~~
rargulati
Really excited for G+ - like parent, would appreciate getting one, and will
pay it forward. rargulati@gmail.com

Thanks!

~~~
rargulati
Thanks Blinking, greatly appreciate it. Now to keep this spreading!

------
JordyB
Anyone else find it annoying if you use google apps for your email? Going to
<http://www.google.com/+> gives the message "Google Profiles is not available
for your organisation".

Guess I'll just have to wait as creating a profile just for Google+ does not
interest me at all.

------
alcuadrado
Invites need a manual? Kind of sucks...

------
dunham
I wonder if they're limiting invite rates for technical reasons, or if it's
just a marketing ploy - to make Google+ more desirable because of exclusivity.
(Wasn't that the original catch for Facebook?)

~~~
georgemcbay
I don't know what their reasons are and the invite rate here seems to be quick
enough that it won't cause an issue, but IMO part of what killed Wave was
Google's use of their standard user rate limiting on the product. I got access
to it relatively early and it seemed really cool but by the time anyone else I
knew could actually get into the service it was already pretty much dead.

Doling out exclusive invites can be useful for all sorts of reasons (including
marketing/psychological), but you really need to be careful that it isn't so
restricted that it causes your product (assuming it is at all 'social') to be
stillborn.

------
mkr-hn
I made a CSE so you don't have to keep typing site: to poke around on Google+:
<http://www.mkronline.com/googleplus/>

------
zbanks
If you can't create an account after the first invite, get another. Then it
will let you in.

I've invited a few people below who haven't confirmed their success :-)

------
shii
Holy crap Google + looks ridiculously like Friendfeed!

------
typeshige
Me too at typeshige@gmail.com. Thanks!

~~~
typeshige
Thanks to the kind soul who got me in!

------
rickenharp
If there's still an invite available, I'd like to get one, too :)
alexander.graefe@googlemail.com

------
han_shot_first
Much appreciated, a Google+ invite would be. /yoda

hahn.shot.first@gmail.com

------
_Fil_
If someone still has one left, that would be swell ! p.marichal@gmail.com

------
jfoutz
90% of life is just showing up.

jfoutz@gmail.com

Thank you Carson

------
edkennedy
I'd love to see what's going on in google+ edkenne@gmail.com

------
PieSquared
Niftyion at gmail would much appreciate an invite too! Thanks!

------
Greven
I would love one too....

jason.swindle @gmail.com

------
dusing
Thank you Carson! Forever grateful

~~~
msabalau
I would be grateful for a plausible period of time, albeit not forever:
mark.sabalauskas@gmail.com

~~~
msabalau
Thanks very kindly!

------
saintfiends
damn! too late, well if anyone's still checking, send me one username at
gmail.com

------
DanielBMarkham
If anybody is still following comments on this article, I'd like one as well:
DanielBMarkham@gmail.com

------
latch
I'm downvoting anyone that posts their email address. The -4 I take from this
is going to look a lot like an army of musketeers going up against a M134

~~~
shii
I'm determined to email an invite to you once I get mine. edit: sent. Thanks
Julien-Charles, Jake.

